# Scope suggestions



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have some trouble with my right eye, and it bothers more with my Leupold scopes than Vortex, Nikon, or Sightron. I don't get that. Sometimes I see a double crosshair until I back it way out. I have the same problem with the new Leupolds I look at in Scheels. This isn't a cheap Leupold either it's a long range Mark IV.

Anyway I'm going to have to sell that scope. It just isn't right when a $50 Bushnell is easier for me to see through than a $1600 Leupold.

Here is what I want. I want 90 minutes of elevation which is less than my Leupold, but much more than my Nikons. I would like a minimum of 16X and 20X would be better, but would result in a heavier scope. Any good buys out there anywhere? Any recommendation under $1000?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Take a look at IOR, excellent glass and with good glass you don't need as much power. something like a 4-14x50 or so. 
also take a look at a viper PST they're a little cheaper, not sure what they have for adjustments though.

I know you're looking for good glass, power range and turrets probably right?

Just keep looking around. You'd be supprised at how nice the IOR is on 14x. But look through one and tell for yourself.

sightrons are good too.

xdeano


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Plainsman I'd recommend you try to track down a 6-24x Viper PST. Stay a way from the 4-16's. There have been multiple people who have had both the 4-16 and 6-24 and for some reason, the glass is better, or appears better in the 6-24s. Or, keep an eye out for SHOT Show 2013 and see what new things will be coming out. It's in January. I've only looked through and handled a PST once, and it wasn't enough for me to really call it an experience. However, there are a few guys I know who went from Mk 4's to the PST's. As I suspected, the glass is better in the Leupold. The guys you see claiming their PST glass is as good or better than Nightforce need to get their eye's checked. However with that said, the PSt glass is more than adequate for shooting out there, and it comes with excellent features, for under $1000.

It only has 65 MOA elevation and windage though. Not sure if that will work for you or not.

I'd really like to test one out for a weekend too. I would imagine I'll buy a second focal MOA/MOA at some point.

But at this point, I seriously wouldn't be buying anything until after the SHOT show.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Not sure if it's what you are looking for and I don't knowhow much elevation it has, but here's a Zeiss:

http://www.snipershide.com/forum/ubbthr ... w=1#UNREAD

And a Vortex Viper PST:

http://www.snipershide.com/forum/ubbthr ... w=1#UNREAD

Both under $1000. If you are going to want an IOR, or Nightforce you may have to spend a bit more.

huntin1


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

No advice on scopes.......... But I sometimes have seen two verticle crosshair in the top half of the scope.
Problem is solved when I push my bifocals back tight to my face. :rollin: Don't laugh its true and a flipping pain in the butt.
Gotta love the golden years. Wonder if I ever have to have trifocals if I'll see three.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ya the trifocals are a bugger. My problem has something to do with the lens arrangement in Leupold or something. I have no problem with my left eye looking through the Leupold. I see the Mark 4 is $1600 now at SWFA. I suppose I will take a beating on it. Perhaps lucky to do a little over half price if I sell it. 
The crazy thing is I can shoot a good group with it on my 308. The trigger is light enough I can get the shot off before my right eye looses focus. I wanted it on my Creedmoor, but even with the Accutrigger the Savage has a 3lb trigger and I am so slow on the trigger I loose focus.
I have a friend who may want it for $800 so it isn't worthless.


----------



## C4L (Nov 4, 2011)

Sightron SIII 6-24x50
100moa of adjustment

Great glass, great turret feel, repeatable, I received incredible customer service from them as well.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

C4L said:


> Sightron SIII 6-24x50
> 100moa of adjustment
> 
> Great glass, great turret feel, repeatable, I received incredible customer service from them as well.


I agree, but I got rid of a good Sightron because it had 1/8 inch clicks. What is the click value on the one you speak of. Not only are my eyes screwed up, but with my old timer memory I couldn't remember what revolution I was on with the scope. Mine I don't think had lines. Maybe I should have just scratched a reference line on the turret. The way it is now I have to draw a pic on the inside of my lens cover to remember which line I am on. Old age, and the fact I have nine scopes with adjustable turrets. It's odd what we forget and remember. I forget what revolution my scope is on, but I can remember to the tenth of a grain the load for each cartridge with each bullet weight. Perhaps it's like the signs of old age. You can remember what you did 20 years ago, but you can't remember yesterday. I find my memory is fine ----------- if I go back ten years. Five years doesn't exist.


----------



## C4L (Nov 4, 2011)

Depends upon the model, I went moa/moa, you can go mil/mil or others with capped turrets as well.

So mine was 1/4 moa clicks, the mil is 1/10 mil click value.

15moa or 5 mil in a complete turn and mine had lines so you knew where your zero was. They are second focal plane only


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Have you called leupold to see if they have any ideas/suggestions?


----------

